# WoBS  - in Eberron  {spoilers}



## Primitive Screwhead

Greetings all!

 I don't have this completely fleshed out and have been delaying posting.. then I realized that if I post what I have maybe some of the creative minds here at Enworld can help me build this right 

 First off, I like the Eberron setting and my initial thought on most modules now-a-days is "How can this fit into the setting?" 
In this case, its simply amazing!

So, without further ado... and in no particular order:

 Some information here is from the Secrets of Sarlona, and others from the adventures published so far. 

The War of the Burning Sky occurs on the continent of Sarlona in what is occasionally called the kingdon of Rhiavaar towards the end of the times now known as the 'Sundering'..about 1,500 years before the Galifar established his Kingdom over on Khorvaire. The Quori have begun thier insidious invasion of Sarlona through the dreams and desires of the people. Great arcane wars rage across the land, destroying kingdom and country. In the process rifts in the planar fabric has begun to bleed into the world as manifest zones. The Fire Forest of Inntendor is a prime example of one such manifest zone.

Another example of this is the bleeding of Dal Quor into the realm of the waking. The 'Dreamscape' is a result of the pressure of the Quori on reality, disquised as another manifestation of the weak planar boundries. Frustratingly for the Dreaming Dark, they have no control over the powers that the Dreamscape provides.

The Quori pose as beneficial spirits, or Trillith, who possess those open to them and grant them additional powers. Some Quori are opposed to the Dreaming Dark and use the same power to assist those who oppose the invasion.

Psionics is still a little known discipline, altho the first Khalastar are coming into existance in Adar. The Path of Enlightenment is slowing growing as an accepted religion and many seek for the peace that is echoing in thier dreams.

Some of the 'normal' Eberron setting is present, while much is not. Artificers have yet to master the skill of infusions, but spell casters are common. Warforged are still hidden away on Xendrik, altho the Shifters of the Tundra often are seen in trading furs and pelts of strange beasts. Changlings and Eneko are rare sights, but are commonly known of..altho treated as dangerous and untrustworthy.

The Elves of Sarlona are descendants of Xendrik whose racial attitudes are drawn from thier recent memories of thier own slavery, only a generation behind them. But they are outcasts from the burgeoning Aerenal society. The Wayfarer's are a constant reminder to them that the eyes of thier distant fathers are still on them.

 Dragon-Marks and Dragon-Shards have not yet come to light. The shards do exist, primarily Kyber shards dug up in Dwarven mines.. but thier usefullness has not been discovered.

The tale of the Dragon, Eagle and Worm is an echo of Eberron's creation tale.

I plan on fleshing out the Myths and tying them to the Eberron pantheon, as well as delving more into the Quori/Trillith link.

And at some point I am considering on having the group encounter a nice little pirate lass named Lhazaar   

Since I don't have the entire campaign, I am not sure whether the Dreaming Darks goal is to have Ragesia become the core of the new peaceful nation of Riedra... or if the heroes of this tale will accidently be pawns in bringing about the largest invasion of Eberron since the Fiendish war.... of course... perhaps either final result will fit nicely into thier plans  

Thats all for now, I am sure I will be back later...and hopefully more coherent.

BTW: Thanks to Ranger Wickett and Morrus for this excellent campaign world!


----------



## RangerWickett

I'm a little fuzzy on Sarlonna, having not yet seen that book, but given what I know about the trillith's eventual desire, unless you want to change that a bit, you might want the entity in charge of the 'trillith' to have a slightly different agenda from the rest of the Dreaming Dark. The trillith, led by a dream known as Freedom, seek to unbind the material world, so they can exist as pure spirits, without bodies.

I will say, when I initially came up with the idea for WotBS, it was based in ancient history of my own home campaign, so the prehistory of Sarlonna should work quite well. I would be _very_ interested to see how all this works out.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Thanks for the heads up...  

since I placed this mid-'Sundering' the Trillith's goals can be represented by an 'option' that the Dreaming Dark tries out, and eventually drops as not viable. By bringing the planes into phase they would be able to physically manifest and rule Eberron without the need for physical bodies. 

In the normal course of the world, this option is defeated {presumably by the heroes} and they fall back on the longer term option that is represented by the colonization of Riedra through the Inspired.

In the Secret's of Sarlona book there is an event towards the end of the Sundering where the arcane Wars almost free a powerful fiend that is imprisoned under Syrkarn {the nation to the east of Khiavaar}... which results in the creation/arrival of the Yuanti...driving the Quori out of that region. This event could have convinced the Trillith that thier plan of uniting the planes would result in the eventual destruction of both and the Turning {which the Quori are attempting to forestall}

Reading some of HellCows {K. Baker} posts on the topic of the Dreaming Dark, this fits quite nicely into the vision of an epic, patient force that is working multiple plots towards a common and unified goal.

Regarding the book... if you like the Eberron and its mix of grey as well as multiple factions vying for power, grab a copy. It shows Riedra to be a carefully constructed house of cards, that gets more stable the longer it stays in play. However the opportunity to work mischief is easy to come by for those who look for that sort of thing. It is a different feel for a society and the hidden agenda of the Quori can make for a very scary setting...scary like Children of the Corn scary. Its hard to slay the bad guys when most of them hide behind brainwashed innocents  :\


----------



## gribble

Wow... I was just about to post something similiar - luckily I scanned the existing posts first!

I'm reading secrets of Sarlona and WotBS (as the various bits get released) and can't help but think that they tie together very well, with a little bit of effort to customise WotBS a bit. 

I was originally thinking of setting it in modern day Sarlona, but I think this works perfectly as a sort of 1000 year old pre-history!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

*WoBS - Pantheons*

I am only picknig at this for the moment, but Module 3 has a portion where the faiths are gathered.. so

The campaign is set in a time before widespread acceptance of the Soverign Host as a whole, instead each priest follows one specific diety. Assuming the PCs are succesfull in both handling the Temple Trouble in Seaguen and that the city survives the war, their efforts will start the widespread following of the Sovereign Host.

The factions in Seaquin are:

InquisitivesPhilosophy: Followers of Aureon, the diety of Knowledge, generally Ragesian and human.
  Weapon: Quarterstaff
Hospitalers: Followers Bodrei, the diety of Community, generally Ragesian and human.
  Weapon: Spear
Savages: Followers of Balinor, the diety of Beasts and the Hunt, generally Ragesian and Half-Orc or shifter
  Weapon: Battle axe
Druids: Followers of Arawai, diety of plants and weather, generally Ragesian and Orcish
  Weapon: sickle
Dassani: Followers of Ollahdra, diety of feast and fellowship, generally Dwarven
  Weapon: Morningstar
Ostaliner Mercs: Followers of Dol Dorn, diety of Strength and War, mostly human
  Weapon: Longsword
Seaquin: Followers of Kol Korrah, diety of Commerce and Travel, all races
  Weapon: Heavy Mace
Sindaire: Followers of Onatar, diety of Artifice, mostly Elvish
   Weapon: Warhammer

Order of the Echoed Soul: Followers of either the Path of light, possibly the first Khalastar!


The creation myth is easily mapped to events before the three progenitor dragons fought to death.. THe Eagle is Sibyrus, The Dragon is Kyber, and the Worm is Eberron.

 Let me know if any of these are really off... My group has at least one more session before they get even close to needing to have this hammered out


----------



## RangerWickett

As an editor, as creator of the setting, as a fan of Eberron, and as a person with moderator access for this forum, I was strongly tempted to edit your post and fix the spelling for the various places and groups. 


I'm basing a lot of my answers off http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sovereign_Host

Actually, I would go with Siberys as Eagle, Eberron as the Dragon, and Khyber as the Worm. And as presented, inquisitors wouldn't use quarterstaffs (they like their sub-optimal but nifty 'hand-claws'), but it's no big if you have them do that. Actually, the inquisitors are bad guys, so perhaps they could follow one of the dark six, or go with the default assumption that they're heretics who worship the ideals of their leader Leska.

I never was quite clear on the difference between Kalashtar and Inspired, but the monks of the order of echoed souls _aren't_ trying to unleash dream monsters from beyond. I'd put them more in the Kalashtar camp.

Aureon would be a good fit for the students of Lyceum, though for the town of Seaquen itself, sure, Kol Korran can work.

Balinor works for whichever place you're using to replace Dassen, since the locals love their earth.

Sindaire is not an elvish place at all in the campaign saga, but I guess there's no reason that couldn't change.

Dol Arrah is an easy fit for the Shahalesti, or whoever you're replacing them with. They've got a big sun fetish. Though they also tend to use longswords, so perhaps they follow Dol Dorn too.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Go ahead ...Thats what happens when I post the day after scribbling notes and am at work...without the notes 

One major typo was teh 'Inquisitors'.. that was supposed to be 'Philosophers'...the first religeous contingent to deal with in Seaquen.

 I am transplanting the campaign saga as is into the prehistory of Sarlona..pre-inspired and Reidra.

One of the pieces about the Eberron setting I like is that entire nations or races are not all the same cookie cutter, so many of the Acadamy could follow Aureon as you suggest.. and the Sahelestian weild whatever works best in war. I was mainly focusing on converting the encounter to fit the setting


----------



## amethal

I'm going to be running WotBS in Sarlonna as well, but I'm far too lazy to do most of the conversion work described above   Consider those deity conversions stolen!

After all, a lot can change in a 1500 - 2000 years.

I'm far from an Eberron expert, but is there any reason why the Trilliths have to be the Quori? I see them as separate entities from the Realm of Dreams with their own agenda.

It is, however,the actions of the Trilliths which will eventually pave the way for the Quori invasion.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

The trillith abilities tie well with the Quori. I am looking at having them be a third faction of Quori that end up being eliminated or overwhelmed by the Dreaming Dark when its decided that this attempt to save the race from extintion has failed...

 Given the limited description we have of them so far, they may be better done not as pure-blood quori but a variant that takes on aspects drawn from mortal dreams in order to take form... I am condisering giving them a dark sidhe flavor.

Glad that my posting here is being useful


----------



## joela

*Anywhere else?*



			
				Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> First off, I like the Eberron setting and my initial thought on most modules now-a-days is "How can this fit into the setting?"
> In this case, its simply amazing!




Any thoughts on how to incorporate it into Khorvaire?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

The main problem with fitting the adventures into Khorviare is that you need to have the nations in somewhat the same configuration and attitudes. I went back in time to the settings violentt and unstable past where, according to the 'Secrets of Sarlona', nations rose and fell rapidly.

I don't think it would work pulling the series back into the Dhakaani Empire.. altho it might be cool to run an all Goblinoid game 

If I were to do it, I would change the Ragesian's to the Dhakaani and have them boiling out of Darguun as Shavarath becomes countermonious with Eberron... bringing forth battle-lust and all sort of fun stuff. They would overrun Zilargo fairly quickly, but then be foiled by the 'Gates Pass' between them and Breland (Shahalesi). The other current nations could stand in somewhat for the campaign nations as:
Thrane and Aundair = Dassen, with Seaquin being located up near the Eldeen Bay
Ostalin = the Eldeen Reaches
The Demon Wastes and Shadow Marches = Ostalin
Karnatth = Sindaire

 The Mourning keeps Valenar and Talenta from really joining in.
This is based mostly on geographic location than on actual 'this could work'. There would have to be some shoehorning to get the political factions working.


----------



## amethal

I'm only using the Sovereign Host and the Dark Six as deities in my campaign. They have also not yet gathered into two distinct groups - although I have no idea what Eberron canon has to say on that subject.

It would be nice if Eberron had a more welcoming sea god. Somehow I can't see Torrent as a cleric of the Devourer, but changing her deity to Dol Arrah has reduced her ties to that water-loving druid in Seaquen, which is a shame.

I haven't assigned a god to the inquisitors. I have treated them as following Leska, and they stick with whatever domains they get in the adventure text. 

It is clearly possible to start new religions in Eberron which grant spells to clerics; the only reason no one in modern Eberron has heard of the cult of Leska is because a bunch of adventurers foiled their evil plans a long time ago ....


----------



## RangerWickett

amethal said:
			
		

> It is clearly possible to start new religions in Eberron which grant spells to clerics; the only reason no one in modern Eberron has heard of the cult of Leska is because a bunch of adventurers foiled their evil plans a long time ago ....




Reading this makes me giddy.


----------



## dutch206

FYI:  The Eberron planar calculation tool on the WotC website works with negative numbers:

 click here 

So, if you type in "-1500", it will tell you what alignment the planes are in for every month of the campaign year. (Kythri is coterminus for the first 71 days of the campaign, for example)


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Thats cool... and a bit scary since the full name is "Kythri, the Churning Chaos", perfect timing for a chaotic start for the War


----------



## Jhaelen

Just a tiny bump for all the good ideas in this thread


----------



## bert1000

Another bump.  Anyone flesh WoTBS on Eberron out further?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Regretfully my campaign..... that I just realized from the date of this thread started 3 years ago* .... has been a rather 'beer and pretzals' variety so we haven't really dug into the setting. I haven't had to flesh out any further than what is shown above.

I really should map out the months using the calendar... give the world a bit more of an Eberron feel.


* We only get 4 to 6 hours a month in one session, so its been rather slow going. We just moved to the 6th module last month.


----------



## ArcaneSpringboard

I think it'd be a shame not to run this on (almost) current day Khorvaire.  There are some alterations to geography and history that would be needed, but nothing major.

Now admittedly, I'm basing my decisions on mostly the first few advenutres and the Campaign Guide, so I may need to make alterations as I find out more.

First, Marguul Pass takes the place of Gate Pass and the Battle of Marguul Pass during the Last War did not occur as written in Forge of War.   Formerly belonging to Cyre, Marguul Pass was annexed by Breland when Darguul declared it's independence.  During the remaining 30 years of the Last War, the city passed between Darguul and Breland several times.  Finally fed up with the war, Marguul Pass declared itself an independent city and despite a few meager attacks by the two neighbouring nations, managed to keep its independence.  It's independence was codified in the Treaty of Thronehold.  

Next, advance the timeline by about 10 years.

Breland is Ragesia. 

Late in 1003 King Boranell died.  Lord Ruken ir'Clarn succeeded in his plot to turn the monarchy into a ceremonial position and was voted as the country's first prime minister to be head of state.  However it was not to last.  On his first trip to Sharn after his election to celebrate the new democracy, he, his entire cabinet, Boranell's heirs and about 40,000 other victims died in the most horriffic terrorist attack in history. 

An eldritch device of immense power nullfied the manifest zone of Syrania in the heart of Sharn.  Without the influence of the plane, Skyway and the entire Central Plateau collapsed into ruin.  Accusations and incriminations shot out among the Dragonmarked Houses and all the nations of Khorvaire.

 The Last War may have restarted right there if it weren't for the fact that people still feared another Mourning.   With no civilian government, General Coaltongue, one of the most decorated soldiers of the Last War (and in fact, he fought during the first battles over 100 years ago) took control and declared martial law.  In shock, the population accepted this situation.  

Breland has spent two years recovering from the disaster.  There continued to be calls for revenge for the disaster but strangely, it was impossible to discover who or what was responsible for the attack.  Becoming more and more paranoid, Coaltongue at the suggestion of his friend Leska, created the Inquisitors whose mission was to investigate enemies of the state.  

Eventually in the ruins of the towers, the cause of the disaster was discovered.  The eldritch device that destroyed the towers was discovered to have been powered by arcane energies.  A pogrom was instituted in Breland, imprisoning arcane casters.  
Finally, Breland was ready to start going to war with the goal of attaining the throne of Galifar, which many believed that Breland could have done earlier, if it merely had had the will.

At the recommendation of Leska, Coaltongue decided to make Droaam his first conquest, recovering part of the territory Breland had lost when Droaam declared independence.  The Sisters of Sora Kell refused to surrender but strangely the monsters of Droaam did not put up much organized resistance.  However, the Sisters were never captured and have disappeared  Breland then absorbed Droaam back into the country and added the monstrous troops to its armies.  In truth, Leska is actually Sora Katra, one of the sisters of Sora Kell.   It actually was she and her sisters that orchestrated the disaster in Sharn, all in a long game attempt to take control of Breland themselves.  

Shahalesti is Darguul. 

 In 998 Ruus Dhakan united the clans of the Dhakaani.  The Dhakaani planned their conquest over the Ghaal'dar and struck in 999 when the Lhesh Haruuc died.  With their superiority in combat and ancient artifiacts the Dhakaani quickly conquered the rest of Darguul.  Over the past 10 years they have striven to develop a navy, improving the army and increasing their mastery of the arcane arts

Attempting to improve their diplomatic status, Darguul quickly sent aid to Breland after the great terrorist attack.  This significantly improved the relations between the countries...until recently as Breland became more and more militant.  Darguul has spent the last year preparing for a war that they expect to come soon.

Zilargo is Dassen.

Seaquen is actually the feyspire Pylas Pyrial, with some slight geographical modifications to create a peninsula with a swamp for it to be on.

Thrane is Sindaire.

Aundair is Ostalin.


----------



## RangerWickett

Interesting. What were you planning to do regarding the trillith and the Torch?


----------



## ArcaneSpringboard

Not really sure yet.  Some connection with the Quori seems to be in order, although from what I understand (I haven't read that far in the actual adventures) is that they're associated with the dreams of a dragon?


----------



## jaerdaph

Spam reported.


----------

